# Боль в пояснице и в левой ноге



## Евгений Захаров (20 Янв 2020)

С конца декабря начала болеть левая нога, иногда присутствует онемения. Прошу подсказать к какому врачу бежать или есть шанс обойтись без операции. Во вложении снимок и описание.


----------



## La murr (20 Янв 2020)

@Евгений Захаров, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2020)

Грыжа. Сколиоз.
Врач лучше тот, что занимается позвоночником. В стандарте к неврологу, чтобы определить есть ли поражение нерва по ноге или только его раздражение.
Если поражение сильное - вплоть до операции.
Если поражение незначительное и есть время на лечение - консервативное лечение.


----------

